# Bump where budgie's crop is?



## ASA (May 23, 2017)

As can be seen in the picture above, my budgie has a bulging crop. It seems to be getting worse with age but I noticed it when I received her. I wasn't quite sure what it was so I figured I would wait. Please help

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You will need to have your budgie examined by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please be sure to update us on her condition after you have her seen by the vet.

Best wishes!*


----------



## ASA (May 23, 2017)

Ok thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

